# Help with PVC manifold pricing & information



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

### Hope i'm putting this in the correct Forum location for effectiveness, if not Mod's please advise. ####

Hi folks, Hoping someone out there can help me out / Point me in the right direction to find cheaper sources for purchasing PVC or if someone has any extra lying around that is looking to move some cheap.....

I'm building a complete new Manifold system for 2 big air-pumps for My new room design and i'm looking for a way to bring down the cost obviously.

Here is an example of the kinds of things i'm looking for on this U.S website....

http://flexpvc.com/

I'm more focusing on schedule 80 PVC but that might be tougher and more expensive....

Also if you know of a cheap source for air valves in Canada like in this website for Jehmco:

http://www.jehmco.com/html/air_accessories.html

So if you have any good sources of information, pictures of your own setup, places to buy cheaper and so forth or any sort of information, please don't hesitate to pm me.. I would really appreciate it.!!! This site hopefully is not just about selling stuff right!! 

Thanks
Sheldon

pvc, shutoff, whyse, barb, unions, fittings, schedule 40, schedule 80, pipe


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depending on the pipe run and basic fittings like 90's, T's, adapters, couplers, unions, ball valves and FPT barbed fittings, Lowes will carry what you need in white SCH40.

For wyes, SCH80, and dark grey, you will have to make a trek to JJ Downs. Their website is terrible for finding the parts. They carry Spears so use their online catelogue to get the parts number to make it easy for both sides.

FYI, I've used SCH40 w/o issues running air. You can safely run 270PSI w/1", 196PSI w/1.5" SCH40.

For the valves, if you are ordering in large numbers, you are better off ordering through the US.

HTH


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks a bunch HTH,, I've actually made a manifold before and this is fantastic information.. I just found it VERY costly and now i'm going with a double system for fail-over as i had a failure in my fish-room a little while ago and 1 of my hoses became disconnected.. 

Now i'm going to run 2 large pumps....

This information is exactly what i'm looking for.. I did go to Lowes in whitby but there were a lot of parts i could not find. Actually not a huge amount there to be honest and this store is huge. I will check out these websites for sure.. 

Again.. thanks for all your information it is much appreciated.

Sheldon


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, Lowes (Vaughn, Scarb and Caldonia) are usually pretty well stocked but the odd time they're out of stock. There are a few sections you have to so to get what you need. Most are in the last two isles. In a pinch you can use the electrical conduit adapters, reducing bushings and couplers.

JJ Downs will ship as well. Waiting for your order can be a pain.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Use PVC electrical conduit (schedule 40), which is much cheaper than the white.It also has sweeping 90s available. Really, schedule 80 is ridiculous overkill.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I used ABS ( 1.5" black ) piping for years now with no problems found all parts at any plumbing store. Check with any Home Hardware store they can supply any PVC parts you need. I agree Schedule 40 is more than safe for air supply.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Further to what bob123 said most of my manifiold is schedule 20, with the conduit used to stretch the sched 20 bits which had come out of a fish room and had fittings. Lots of people have used the ABS as well, although some have had issues with it cracking, which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you find a source for those metal air valves ? I've only seen them on high powered pumps.. but I find the plastic ones need frequent adjustment and would very much prefer to have all metal valves.. brass or other metal, just not plastic ! 

If you found a source not in the USA, love to know about it. Thx !


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried MOPS they carry air supplies and are located in the Hamilton area.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BillD said:


> Further to what bob123 said most of my manifiold is schedule 20, with the conduit used to stretch the sched 20 bits which had come out of a fish room and had fittings. Lots of people have used the ABS as well, although some have had issues with it cracking, which makes no sense to me.


Back in the day when I worked @ Menagerie, I was constantly duct taping the cracks developing in the ABS for the air supply. Eventually changed it to PVC when it as pretty much all duct tape wrapped...LOL!


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

wtac, BillD, bob123, Fishfur Thanks everyone for your comments and tips so far.. I'm going to do a quick drawing soon okay of my plans,,,,That way the requirements will make more sense and so forth.. stay tuned for that folks...

Also i will not be using ABS.. i seen what happens with this as i have parts from another persons fishroom. The abs was full of minute cracks and they used the metal valves. I removed all the metal valves ( AVB1'S) TO use in my new design..

I'm very particular this time in my new manifolds because i lost a pile of fry and don't want that to happen again. I have to large pumps going to connect to this system.. an AP60 and a Jehmco JPH-100 for some serious air.. plus i'm throwing another Airforce pro 60 into the line as a backup/hot standbye.

I KNOW this sounds like huge overkill but that's the way i am Designing it.... I don't want to lose fish again due to an air pump disaster... 

Thanks for all tips so far and once i post my diagram I will respond to all comments and questions....
sheldon


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why not just have a back up in waiting? I have a Medo LA-120 and a spare with 100 brass needle valves each drilled and tapped into 1" PVC schd40. Rona always has 1" fittings and pipe. Their pipe jumped from about $8 to $13 to match Lowe's. Schd40 has enough pipe thickness to tap. Being that each brass valve is tapered, it will crack thin pipe. The correct drill size for a 1/8" NPT tap is referred to as R. A plastic R drill is hard to find. The only place I know of is FTM in California. The blue plastic valves are great for drip water systems.


----------

